# Questions regarding the NC EMT-B test



## Ladybug (May 16, 2012)

Hi,

I just passed my EMT-B class in NC, now I am trying to prepare for the State test. I am confused about whether the State test and the National Registry test are pretty much the same test. I would love to get a study guide and hear from those that took the NC State test to let me know how that test is set up regarding best way to prepare.   

Thanks in advance for any guidance you all can provide.


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 21, 2012)

*NC EMT state exam*

Hey I am in the same boat as you.  I just finished my EMT-B class at DCCC on May 19 ... passed both TSOP's  and the final and now waiting to take my state exam.  I am planning on taking it June 15 at Charlotte Fire Academy.

After talking to a friend who too it last month he told me that there was about 20 medical, 6 peds, 10 or so trauma and the rest was a mix of everything.  He also told me to make sure I know my medications for the state exam.  He gave me this question as an example of the type of questions to look for on the state exam. 

What are the minimum things you need to be ready for a child birth as a EMT? 


well i hope this will help you get ready for your test whenever you go to take it and best of luck.  drop me a line if you need any other help... ill see what i can do to help.


----------



## marcus2011 (May 21, 2012)

danburyfirerescue said:


> Hey I am in the same boat as you.  I just finished my EMT-B class at DCCC on May 19 ... passed both TSOP's  and the final and now waiting to take my state exam.  I am planning on taking it June 15 at Charlotte Fire Academy.
> 
> After talking to a friend who too it last month he told me that there was about 20 medical, 6 peds, 10 or so trauma and the rest was a mix of everything.  He also told me to make sure I know my medications for the state exam.  He gave me this question as an example of the type of questions to look for on the state exam.
> 
> ...



I took mine in 2010. Know your obgyn, your airway, patient assessment and what do first. Alot of the questions will be asking for what you have to do first c-spine vs airway or scene safety vs c-spine just remember your call progression and you should be fine


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 22, 2012)

Thanks marcus2011... Like Ladybug I can use all the help that I can get.  I'm praying that I will pass this state exam on my first try.


----------



## marcus2011 (May 22, 2012)

If you need any help PM me


----------

